
Show HN: Calendar with integrated timeline for fast navigation - alexkearns
https://www.chronoflocalendar.com/calendar/shared/2700/8826686332/
======
alexkearns
Submitted this again as I did not get any responses last time :( Would love
some feedback.

You can view alternative calendar designs here:

* [https://www.chronoflocalendar.com/calendar/shared/2691/88266...](https://www.chronoflocalendar.com/calendar/shared/2691/8826686332/)

* [https://www.chronoflocalendar.com/calendar/shared/2701/88266...](https://www.chronoflocalendar.com/calendar/shared/2701/8826686332/)

* [https://www.chronoflocalendar.com/calendar/shared/2702/88266...](https://www.chronoflocalendar.com/calendar/shared/2702/8826686332/)

------
23andwalnut
Looks really well done. Have you considered a developer's license so people
can build it into their apps?

How difficult would it be to make this work with google calendar?

~~~
alexkearns
Thanks for taking the time to comment. At present, we are still working out
how people might use our software. But we would definitely consider licensing
it to third parties to incorporate into their products - probably on an annual
license fee basis.

With regards Google calendar, you can display Google calendar events in a
ChronoFlo calendar via our iCal feed option. See the below blog post for
further details on this:
[https://www.chronoflocalendar.com/tutorials/entry/make-a-
bra...](https://www.chronoflocalendar.com/tutorials/entry/make-a-branded-
version-of-your-google-calendar/)

